# A second spare tire on Travel Trailer Bumper



## jumbo

Hi Everyone, Newbie here so please forgive my dumb question.

I have a 26ft travel trailer with one spare tire on the bumper (came factory installed, I think). I have purchased a second spare tire + wheel and I was thinking of buying a spare tire stand (Stromberg Carlson TR-1 or TR-2) and installing it on the same bumper.  I don't know if it's a good idea? Can the bumper handle the weight?  The shipping weight of the tire+wheel was 38.8 lbs.

Please guide me.


----------



## C Nash

I had rather have the extra weight on the tongue if possible.  Doubt that the extra 45 lbs will make much difference on the bumper.  i would have to look at how the bumper is mounted before i could recommend.  Why 2 spares??   Welcome to the forum


----------



## jumbo

Hi C Nash. Thanks for your reply. I had a blowout on the freeway a little while ago. We pulled over and changed the tire.  Once we started again after changing the tire, I realized that at that time I had no more spare tires and I was a good 110 miles away from home.  It was not a comfortable drive in my mind. What if another tire blows (although what are the chances)?  So, I got a second spare tire/wheel and stored it inside the rv, under my master bed.  At this time I have a need to use that storage for other stuff, hence the need to put this spare tire somewhere else. On the tongue, the spare tire would be in the way of the weight distribution system. I tried to hold the tire in every which way possible that I could think of. In each case, it would interfere with the weight distribution.

I have a standard bumper 4in .W x 4in. H x 8ft L. No modifications made.  Trailer is in storage right now, so i don't have access for taking pictures.

Thanks for your help.  I appreciate it.


----------



## C Nash

Well the best advice I could give you is get rid of the China tires if that is what is on the RV jumbo.  I feel your pain as i have had problems with blowouts on our MH.  Think I have finally resolved the issue there.  What do you tow with?  Any place on the tow vehickle to carry it?   I know you know tires should be replaced ever 5 to 7 yr on rvs regardless of tread left.  Tire pressure should be checked before each tow.  Also need to have the rv weighed fully loaded.  I think tire failure is one of the biggest hazzards in rving.


----------



## H2H1

Hi Jumbo and welcome. Nash is right about checking the air pressure each and every time. Plus get rid of the China made tires


----------



## jumbo

I tow with yukon xl denali. It has a capacity of 7900lbs. I hope I never reach close to it. I'm way below its capacity limit based on what the owner's manual says for my truck and the weight of loaded trailer. The tires I have are 205/75/R14 even though the note on the trailer says to put 205/75D14.  The reason I keep the "R" is because that's what was on the trailer when I first bought it.  I bought it used from a dealer a couple years ago. That brings us to some other questions actually, and please forgive me for wearing off the subject:
1. Is it better to have "R" tires vs the "D"?
2. Although I don't intend to, but is it safe to have a combination of "R" and "D" tires on the trailer at the same time? In other words, is it safe if I have two tires "R" and two "D"? Or any other count combination?
3. The air pressure max says 50psi on the tires. Is it better to fill 50psi pressure on cold tire? Or should it be a little less? Or that only depends on the weight I'm carrying on them?

After talking to the dealer, they told me to just fill it to 50 before each trip, so that's what I've been doing on each trip.  I feel like I should not put max air pressure because that's what we do in cars, right? I may be completely wrong though.

And I do check the lug nuts before each trip. I make it a point to check them the night before the trip.

Thanks for your time.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## H2H1

Morning Jumbo, I see you don't have the "ST" tires. Most all TT, 5th wheels will have ST stamped on the tire with the size. To me I like that, I never liked the ST tires and when time comes I will replace my ST tires with something other than CHINA made tires. Now as for as air pressure goes, I go with the manufacture suggestion. and I check them before each trip and during the stops on the trip. I think the tire pressure is a conservative number as heat builds up in the tires when traveling therefore the pressure goes up. But this is just my opinion, and what I do I know other have there routine they do. Wow, I almost forgot about the 2 difference tires type, I think it would be better if all 4 tires are the same and not mismatched , once again my ho.


----------



## jumbo

My bad, H2H1. the tires I have are ST 205/75/R14. I missed typing that last time. Sorry about that.


----------



## C Nash

Jumbo, the sidewall cold pressure is  for the max weight they can carry.  Only way to know for sure is to weigh the rv fully loaded.  Generally the pressure the rv has is for the max weight of the rv.  I would not mix from side to side. Temp can really affect tire pressure.  I have for yrs tried to get mfg tell me what is "cold".  They say before you move the rv. 30 degree and 70 degree makes a big difference.  Look at the DOT numbers on the tires to see how old they are.  You can goggle "how to read dateof mfg for tires" if you dont know how to read it


----------



## C Nash

might find some interesting reads here http://www.souzastireservice.com/tires-101/tire-sidewall-markings.aspx


----------

